# Stolen reels



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

I know this is a long shot guy's.Last night someone helped there self to 56 of my reels and 6 rods a pier cart and a few other thing I had.If by any chance you have the opportunity to buy a or some reels from someone.That on the reel seat has the name R.K.Oliver or L.W.Oliver on the reels seat or if the reel seat has been filed down I would really like for you to get in touch with me Please.I really would like any help.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

moby dick said:


> I know this is a long shot guy's.Last night someone helped there self to 56 of my reels and 6 rods a pier cart and a few other thing I had.If by any chance you have the opportunity to buy a or some reels from someone.That on the reel seat has the name R.K.Oliver or L.W.Oliver on the reels seat or if the reel seat has been filed down I would really like for you to get in touch with me Please.I really would like any help.


56 reels damn that sucks ,hope u get em



Sam


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

Moby, very sorry to hear this sir as these reports are occurring more and more at a sickening level. Furthermore, I do hope there is a satisfactory resolve to the end of this story somewhere down the line for you. I say all this because I too was a victim to a felony vehicular B&E to the sum of $3,800.00 during my last trip to OBX in Aug 2012. Unfortunately I received what I felt was very little help from the Dare County Sherriff Department and as a matter of fact the only satisfaction I did receive was surprisingly from the insurers holding my home owners policy who did eventually compensate me for the theft. Good luck with this Moby. I hope you recover some, if not all, of your stolen property and that you do indeed prosecute this individual who stole your gear to the fullest extent allowable to law. I know I am still ready to do the same myself when they do catch the kid who got me that night.


----------



## Jarosh (Jun 29, 2010)

Well at least you can identify them if found. Personally I carry a game camera with me and set it up in my truck. Too many accounts of things going missing these days.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

You can post em up on fryingpantower.com, they have a stolen goods forum that gets lots of hits in case they make their way to NC. I really hate a damned thief. Good luck

Rick


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Check pawn shops at a reasonable perimeter from where they were stolen also. Get ready mods will move or close this and move it to the forum area.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Never answered my pm by the way Pep?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have been in your shoes, and not that long ago and it sucks! I know it is hard to compile a list for insurance reasons, but if at some point you can post a list of the types of reels you had stolen it could help all of us when looking to buy to look for yours. I know what you are going through, and as a long shot, I posted a reward advertisement on Craigslist. Come to find out I got a call from the guy who bought all my stolen stuff, and between the local police, federal authorities, and my insurance companies investigators, they couldn't nail the guy down. I wish you all the luck in the world, because you are gonna need a bunch of it!


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> . . . . Get ready mods will move or close this and move it to the forum area.


Thanks again for the vote of confidence. That's a couple of times this week. The full moon was on the 23rd, which was yesterday. I was hoping the bee would have flown out of your bonnet by midnight. Guess not. Why in the world would any mod here close down a thread where a fellow fisherman has had his gear burglarized when there might be a chance somebody here could help them??????

Moby, this doesn't really belong in the MP, but I am certainly not going to close it down or delete it either. Hopefully, some of the folks here will be able to help you locate the stolen items and you can prosecute to the fullest extent of the law. I really hate this happened to you.

I will move it. I'll also leave the redirect on here, so people can still see it in the MP. I have the least experience/wisdom of the mods here about what to do in a situation like this, and they will not hurt my feelings if they move it after I do and "trump" me.  I'm just not sure where to put it. It is "Fishing/Gear Related," so I'll move it to the Open Forum and even stick it at the top for a while. I can modify the thread's title if you want to say where they were stolen from or whatever.

I hope you get some/all of this back. I also hate a thief. Good luck!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope you get to the rotten SOB's. I just have no tolerance for a thief.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

There are plenty of pawn shops in P-Town. I would definitely give them a call, I would start with the one closest to you. A dumb ass thief might just go to the closest pawn shop. 

Where are you located? I will keep an eye out.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Bubba I'm sorry I put it in the wrong place I was just trying to get it out there for any help but thanks for your help.The guy next door finely cut his backyard and found 2 reels today.The funny thing about this is the few rods they did take and not brake taking the reels off where all made by the same guy and are the same colors purple and chartreuse.So I'll know them in a split second if there out using them.lil red thanks I know this is going to be a up hill battle with not a good ending But I'm going to try everything I know or am told to do.I hit all the pawn shops today and still cleaning up all the crap in the shop.But thanks guy's and Bubba thanks for the help and sorry


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

moby dick said:


> Bubba I'm sorry I put it in the wrong place I was just trying to get it out there for any help but thanks for your help.The guy next door finely cut his backyard and found 2 reels today.The funny thing about this is the few rods they did take and not brake taking the reels off where all made by the same guy and are the same colors purple and chartreuse.So I'll know them in a split second if there out using them.lil red thanks I know this is going to be a up hill battle with not a good ending But I'm going to try everything I know or am told to do.I hit all the pawn shops today and still cleaning up all the crap in the shop.But thanks guy's and Bubba thanks for the help and sorry


Hey brother, no trouble and no need for an apology at all. 

Again, best of luck to you!


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

No love for thieving s#b's, same class as rapists and molesters no respect for their fellow mankind. sorry about your stuff hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Also nice move on the mods to sticky this for the time being, class act.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

On a small keyboard so Ill make this the short version.

My friend from down at KDH told years ago while on a pier to watch out for a couple of things happening. 1. Sticky fingered people will sometimes work together, one will strike up a conversation while the other one will slowly separate your stuff or good looking woman will work on you to distract you or make you feel at ease.

2. Or the theifs will just be fishing or just have their own rods and reel laying on the railing and will grab your sweetest stick and conceal your stuff in amongs their own. This is the **** my friend told me about the things he has heard about happening and may have actually seen. You see with just one stolen rod and reel bundled up with 3,4, or 5 others it is usually hard to immediately recognize your own and therefore before you know it it is past you.

Hope this helps the good people out there course this could be used against us.

Good luck

RT


----------



## CaptainCody (Jun 20, 2013)

Nobody just steals that many reels and fishing gear except for one reason, to sell them maybe use one or two. I will be looking on craigslist and ebay and other selling websites seeing if this is the case. If I find anything matching your property, I will contact you and the authorities. Good luck to you and retrieving your gear!


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope these A'hole's meet there maker. I feel for you man that's a lot of gear to lose! Sucks you hear stories like this more and more, I truly hope all will work out for you in the end, I will keep a eye out for sure. Good luck and tight lines.... Moose


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that and that's a lot of reels!


----------



## Bar-None (Dec 24, 2012)

Most items are pawned, Craig's list or traded at the bigger flea markets. The smarter thief will trade one item for another then sell the traded item at another market. Also if you have a action dealer in your area check him out as well. Your kinda luck have a name on your reels at least they will stand out. 

Don't give up on checking these places out and most pawn shops will keep a eye out for the items. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

As others have said, keep an eye on ebay and craigslist. Local guy caught a thief trying to sell the GPS he had stolen from him via craigslist. A lot of theft is drug related, dopers are looking for fast cash.

You marked your reels, did you have your name put on your custom rods? Can you give us an idea what we are looking for with the reels (manufacturers, types and so on). Any of them vintage?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Man that is terrible. I hope you can lay some hands on your stuff then lay some hands on the dude that stole them.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2013)

Have you had any luck finding your reels?


----------

